

1K Platform Game With Explained Code: Bouncing Beholder - tommynazareth
http://marijn.haverbeke.nl/js1k.html

======
tommynazareth
I'm pretty busy right now with web programming, but I'd like to design some
games in the future. I've been planning on writing for Android, but seeing
ther awesome stuff people are doing with JS/HTML5 is making me more interested
in going that route.

